

Ask HN: What's a cooler term than "Like" for my new social directory? - starter

Over the past 6 weeks I've put together a new social directory. Now looking for ways to structure the whole upvote/like/+1 button Any ideas?<p>Options:
Like(FB)
+1(G+)
Follow(Twitter)
Upvote(HN)
======
revorad
Unless you have something specific to be gained from having a new term, just
go with Like. It's something everyone knows and understands. Following is
different from liking.

~~~
starter
Ok, using "Like" isn't infringing on anyone's rights, is it?

~~~
revorad
You can worry about that once you become big enough to get noticed.

~~~
starter
Done. I'll PM you a link to the site and an overview in a few weeks when we
launch.

------
overtnibble
How about: -> Take a Bow. -> Something like 'Incline' or derivatives.?

